# 

## Krzysiek88

Witam

Miałem wypożyczać małego flexa, ale stwierdziłem że dołoże 50zł i kupie coś w okolicach 120zł i będe szlifował płytki pod kątem 45 stopni. Tylko jaką tarczę do tego trzeba? Zwykłą diamentówkę? Jak ktos moze polecic na kilkanascie plytek jaka trzeba i jaka wystarczy to poprosze rady

----------


## Kasia242

zwykła dedra z castoramy do ceramiki(jesli płytki scienne),za 35 zł...i bardzo duzo umiejętności :smile: ...acha tarcza z nasypem ciagłym.

----------


## Jarek.P

Potwierdzam. "Zwykłą dedrę" zużyłem po wykonaniu dwóch łazienek i holu, dopiero na gresie przy oklejaniu tarasu. Do kilkunastu płytek wystarczy zapewne taka najtańsza noname. 
Szlifowanie pod kątem 45 stopni na takiej gównianej stolikowej przecinarce wychodzi bezproblemowo, choć warto najpierw poćwiczyć na zrzynkach. Trudny moment to koniec cięcia, sam narożnik, warto go najpierw zeszlifować od przeciwnej strony.

----------


## Krzysiek88

DZiękuje za odpisanie. Zastanawiam się czy nie probowac skontaktowac sie z gosciem co robi nagrobki, moze by mi tam zrobili, tylko jak dobrze wymierzyć płytki? Pewnie to nie trudne, ale poki co nie klade, tylko za jakis czas, i wiadome, trzeba by kilka sztuk umierzyc i mu zawiesc, a przeciez szlifuje sie uciętą krawędzią. Moze to normalne mierzenie, ale może jednak jest gdzieś jakis ważny szkopul? Troche wprawy jednak chyba trzeba miec, plytka bedzie miec 10mm grubosci, zwykla ceramiczna. jedyny plus to taki, ze bedzie wysoka na 20cm, to na pewno latwiejsze aniżeli cięcie długich krawędzi. Jeżeli chodzi o takie gówniane stolikowe to ja wlasnie roznie slyszalem, mowie tutaj o maszynce za okolo 250zł, ze telepie sie i róznie moze byc, ze te okolo 1000 lepsze, generalnie moglbym taka wypozyczyc, ale mierze raczej w taka za 30zł za wypozyczenie, normalna do cięcia nie na prąd.

----------


## Jarek.P

NIe zauważyłem wcześniej, że piszesz o szlifierce kątowej. Taka do paru płytek na krzyż też wystarczy, jeśli tylko masz czucie w łapach i wcześniej trochę poćwiczysz, kilka metrów da się nią zrobić, ale syf przy tym masakryczny unosi się w powietrzu, czasem może to być dużą przeszkodą (praca w już zamieszkanym domu). Tylko tarcza do takiej szlifierki musi być "do pracy na sucho", pamiętaj o tym. 

Stolikowa przecinarka do płytek kosztuje ze 150zł w hipermarkecie, taka w zupełności wystarczy, fazuje się na niej płytki dużo łatwiej. Nie wiem, czy gość od nagrobków zrobi Ci to dużo taniej.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Popytam, bo są i ogłoszenia ze ludzie typowo robią usługi cięcia i wiercenia w płytkach. W zasadzie mógłbym pożyczyć maszynę do cięcia na wodę, ale jest sens ciąć wszystkie płytki elektryczną maszyną tylko po to żeby zrobić 3m skosów?

Ty taką marketówką za 150zł, cos a la to tniesz i jestes zadowolony? Bo tak jak pisalem wyzej, czytalem o tym cieciu i ludzie pisali ze lipa jest z dobrym kątem na takiej maszynce http://img04.allegroimg.pl/photos/or.../62/4174336241. Trzesie sie i krzywo moze wyjsc.

----------


## Jarek.P

Napiszę tak: do wielkoformatowych płytek albo do kalibrowanego gresu taka przecinarka sie nie nadaje, za mała precyzja cięcia, za mały stolik. Ale do zwykłych płytek (czy nawet gresu) - spokojnie. 

Na zdjęciu masz moje płytki ukosowane taką właśnie przecinarką:



A tu linie cięcia "przez płytkę", fuga jeszcze mokra, dlatego niejednorodnie wygląda:



Moja przecinarka to jakaś tania Dedra. Daje radę.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Eh kurde. Dziekuje Ci bardzo kolego za dogłebne wytłumaczenie. Juz miałem tyle pomysłow, ze sam nie wiem. Pierwszy pomysł to był taki, ze wypozycze po prostu przecinarke na mokro, i tam od razu zrobie skosy, ale płytka nie bedzie zle wygladac jak bede taka przecinarka jechal tez normalne plytki? Jak rozumiem ukosowanie to od strony cięcia tak? Powiedz mi jeszcze prosze, zeby dobrze wymierzyc takie ukosowanie, to najlepiej zrobic jeden ukos i obok domierzac drugi? No bo powiedzmy nakleje płytek, zostawie rogi, i wymierze zeby komus zawiesc, bo mysle i nad taka opcja, mozna sie przejechac na takim mierzeniu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Najlepiej od narożnika zaczynać, całymi płytkami. Wtedy szlifujesz sam brzeg całych, nie ciętych płytek, zostawiając oryginalne zaokrąglenie szkliwa na brzegu (pierwsze moje zdjęcie), tak jest najłatwiej, najbardziej elegancko to wygląda  i takie skosy możesz zrobić nawet kątówką z ręki (choć męczące by to było). Oczywiście, jeśli się nie da, to tnie się płytki a potem robi skos na takich uciętych (najlepiej właśnie tak, raczej nie próbuj ciąć od razu z płaszczyzną pod kątem 45 stopni, otrzymujesz wtedy ostrą krawędź, która na 100% się wystrzępi, jeśli nawet nie od razu, to w trakcie użytkowania), ale krawędź wtedy jest już dużo brzydsza (drugie moje zdjęcie).

Płytek nie szlifujesz tak:



tylko tak:

----------


## Krzysiek88

i to są te ważne detale. nie domyslalm sie, a Ty wlasnie fajnie wszystko wytlumaczyles z tym, skad najlepiej zaczynac. To mi wlasnie nie pasowalo, ze jak utne plytke i potem ja bede chcial szlifowac to chyba bedzie odprysk. Czyli sprawa lepsza bo teoretycznie moge wczesniej naciac skosow a potem od nich zaczynac, a nie zostawiac miejsca na plytki ktore pomieze i dopiero bede ukladal. Dziekuje Ci  bardzo serdecznie.

Twoja fuga na pierwszym zdjeciu ile ma grubosci? bo wydaje mi sie ze dosc gruba jest.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ta fuga ma 2,5mm, wygląda na dużą, bo płytki malutkie, one mają 10x10cm. 

Samodzielne robienie glazury jest wykonalne i daje dużą satysfakcję, nawet jeśli się nie zrobi tego tak idealnie, jak zawodowiec.
Dobrze Ci tylko radzę, zacznij od np. kotłowni albo przynajmniej od jakiejś ściany najmniej reprezentacyjnej. Nie wszystko się da wytłumaczyć, pewne rzeczy wychodzą po prostu w praniu same, z praktyki. I lepiej żeby one wychodziły gdzieś, gdzie nie będą tak bardzo widoczne. Bardzo (BARDZO!!!!) pilnuj poziomu pierwszego rzędu od którego zaczynasz, zwracaj też uwagę w narożnikach, żeby się kolejne rzędy nie zaczęły ze sobą rozmijać.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Wiem, że będzie hardcore ; ) Pierwszy raz, i jadę z łazienką ... : ) Ale do płytek jeszcze trochę czasu. W praniu na pewno coś wyjdzie, jestem pewien, ze będzie musiał odrywać płytki, np. ułoże prawie cały rząd i zauważe ze cos jest nie tak. Wiele rzeczy robiłem po raz pierwszy i włąśnie są pewne rzeczy ktore wyjda dopiero w trakcie, nie da sie ich przewidziec, bład trzeba popelnic zeby zajarzyc dobrze. W dodatku na podłodze caro, jeszcze nie sprawdzałem jak sie kladzie w caro. w sumie wiele rzeczy jeszcze nie wiem, ale mankamanety typu jak duzo kleju, jaki ząbek na pacy, i czy płytke też smarować itp.

Wszystko ciąłeś  elektryczna przecinarka?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, nie wszystko. Do normalnego cięcia po prostej, bez dbałości o czystość krawędzi (bo będzie schowana w narożniku) o wiele łatwiej i szybciej jest ciąć na "maszynce" (Walmer), przecinarka natomiast do cięć trudniejszych (np. trzeba wyciąć w płytce prostokąt), do tych, gdzie zależało mi na czystej krawędzi i do fazowania.

Paca - najbardziej uniwersalna to wg mnie 8mm, do podłogowych większa, do drobnych (mozaika) jak najdrobniejsza, ale wtedy podłoże musi być idealnie równe. Kleju najlepiej, jeśli jest na wysokość ząbków pacy prowadzonej lekkim skosem. Typowo smarujesz podłoże, a płytki na to kładziesz i dociskasz, ale miejscami (trudne miejsca, płytki "wycinane") lepiej smarować płytkę. 
Pamiętaj jeszcze o czymś do wycinania otworów.

W caro układa się normalnie, trudniej tylko zacząć.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Myśłałem ze nie tylko podłoga ale i ściany, klej, paca 10mm pod skosem czyli mniej mm wyjdzie, ale do tego jeszcze na płytke. Co do otworów to wiem, ale jeszcze nie myślałem, poza tym ze licze ze da sie kupic jakis zestaw na jeden raz za np. 30zł do wiertarki albo szlifierki kątowej. Sugerujesz ze Walmer robi gorsze cięcie - krawędz anizeli pilarka elektryczna? Wydawało mi sie, ze jest na odwrót. Na pilarce to nie ciach ciach, jakbys normalna szlifierka kątową ciął tylko zamocowaną do stolika? Bo tak to widze, czy trzeba jakos mega precyzyjnie mocno płytke trzymac itp jak jest tnie pilarka?

----------


## Jarek.P

Paca 10mm na ściany jest trochę za duża (chyba, że płytki też masz duże), ale da się, oczywiście.

Do otworów mi się bardzo dobrze sprawdza taki prosty wykrojnik z regulowanym ramieniem, zakładany na wiertarkę.

Przecinarki czy też "maszynki" ręczne (Walmer i inne) nie tyle tną płytkę, co ją łamią. Owszem, robią to równo i dość czysto (tym czyściej im nowsze kółko w przecinarce, same kółka można kupić za kilkanaście zł, jeśli mamy starą maszynkę, przed nową robotą nowe kółko warto kupić), ale jednak po takim cięciu otrzymamy zawsze brzeg płytki przełamanej, z chropowatym bokiem. Przecinarka tnąca na mokro zaś da cięcie szlifowane na gładko. 

Druga różnica to fakt, że ręczną maszynką nie wszystko da się wyciąć. Dla przykładu, takich wąskich pasków (gdyby były ci z jakichkolwiek powodów potrzebne) maszynką nie utniesz w życiu: 



"ciach ciach" to tniesz właśnie na ręcznej maszynce, na niej się tnie błyskawicznie i dlatego jest dużo lepsza, jak masz do docięcia np. 15 płytek na bok ściany, wszystkie tak samo. Przecinarka na mokro tnie dokładnie i równo, ale dużo wolniej. Płytkę w czasie cięcia trzeba po prostu trzymać dość pewnie i (zwłaszcza jeśli tniesz bez prowadnicy), pilnować linii cięcia, zwłaszcza na początku, jak płytka jeszcze się sama nie prowadzi po tarczy. Krytycznym momentem jest zawsze końcówka, lubi się odłamać, niekoniecznie prosto, dlatego warto zrobić najpierw nacięcie od drugiej strony.

----------


## dring

macie jakieś polecone "diamenty" do cięcia, czy to jeden czort, byle był świeży jak z nożykami do tapet ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Podobno te powyżej stówy są najlepsze, ale ja tam cały czas na Dedrze jadę i nie narzekam  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

Jarek.P dziekuje za dokladne objaśnienie.  A łuki co to szlifierka kątowa ponacinać cienkie pasy i potem je wyłamac? Mowa o takim łuku jakbym chciał objechać kabine półokragla plytkami

----------


## Jarek.P

Tniesz płytkę na wąskie paski, ale nie szlifierką kątową, tylko najlepiej właśnie na takiej stolikowej. Albo kupujesz pasującą do swoich płytek mozaikę, tylko klejenie mozaiki to osobna sprawa jest (w skrócie: idealnie równo przygotowane podłoże i klej nakładany BARDZO cienko pacą z zębem 5mm)

----------


## Krzysiek88

mi chodzi u łuk na podłodze. Mam płytke, nacinam paski takie 2cm szlifierka katowa i potem je wylamuje?

----------


## Jarek.P

Łuk na podłodze, o taki:



robiłem za pomocą szlifierki kątowej z tarczą diamentową do cięcia na sucho, wycinałem ten łuk "z ręki" prowadząc tarczę po linii odrysowanej od ołówka. Płytki nie ciąłem, a jedynie raz za razem delikatnie "miziałem" po linii cięcia, za każdym przejściem zbierając może ułamek milimetra. Każda próba pośpieszenia, mocniejszego dociśnięcia szlifierki kończyła się trzaśnięciem płytki i trzeba było zaczynać od nowa. Strasznie mozolna robota, wymagająca sporej wprawy (robiłem to pierwszy raz, więc nabycie wprawy równało się sporemu stosikowi nieudanych płytek), ale za to po dojściu do owej wprawy wycinałem nawet takie ostre rogi:



Inną metodą byłoby chyba tylko zaniesienie tych płytek (z zaznaczoną linia cięcia) do zakładu tnącego usługowo waterjetem. Szlifierką stolikową może by się dało na gładko i równiutko wyciąć po kawałku łuk wypukły, ale wklęsłego - ni cholery.
A ostrzejsze łuki (np naokoło jakiegoś okrągłego otworu, filara, rury) można tak, jak piszesz, nacinać co centymetr rowek do linii łuku, powstałe paski wyłamać, a brzeg otworu potem jakoś zeszlifować na równo.

----------


## artix1

Do szlifowania brzegów ciętych płytek zaopatrzyłem się w takie tarcze. Cena 9.90 za sztukę. Można kupić różne grubości (gradacje). Kupiłem 80, 100 i 120, wszystkie płytki obrabiałem 80tką. Po przecięciu płytki, krawędź szkliwa jest wyszczerbiona, tą tarczą można ją ładnie wyrównać, Trzeba delikatnie dociskać tarczę do płytki, bo potrafi lekko się przesunać pod nakrętką i zaczyna bić. Plastikowe listki ustalające są trochę delikatne ale po nabraniu wprawy nie ma z tym problemu. Szlifuje się bardzo "miękko", nie wyszczerbia, można ładnie ukosować spód płytki, Pierwszą łazienke robiłem bez tych tarczek, bo nie wiedziałem, że coś takiego istnieje, drugą opanuję już z tym wynalazkiem  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

No ciekawe ... Gdzieś na filmie na youtube też widziałem, że taką tarczą ktoś działał. Uważasz ze to łatwiejsze jak diamentówka? Ale pewnie dłużej schodzi. Na ile taka tarcza starcza? Na ile płytek

----------


## artix1

Szlifowałem tylko kilka płytek plud dwie skracałem koło 2mm na szerokości. Nie mam bladego pojęcia na ile  wystarczą ale  chyba nie ma tragedii. Na zdjęciu stan tarczy po skończeniu płytek w kuchni. Nie wiem jak się szlifuje diamentówką ale tym wynalazkiem idzie bardzo dobrze. Szlifuje miękko i nie wyrywa szkliwa  płytki. Kup jedną na próbę, 9.90 to nie majątek, a opcja kilkukrotnie tańsza od tarczy diamentowej. W razie czego będzie tylko dyszka w plecy albo majster będzie zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

Co to konkretnie za tarcza? Jakaś z papierem sciernym? Podał byś link do jakiejkolwiek takiej w intrnecie? Scierales tarcza ktora ma na sobie papier 125? Lub cos takiego? Potem poprawiales mniejszym ziarnem?

----------


## artix1

No właśnie nie ma tam ziaren ściernych. Przynajmniej nie widać, część ścierająca jest twarda i wygląda na początku jak plastik. Kupiłem 80, 100 i 120 ale szlifowałem tylko 80, spokojnie dawała radę i nie musiałem poprawiać drobniejszą. Kupiłem je w sklepie z elektronarzędziami, śrubami itd. Do dostania w hurtowniach budowlanych. Znalałem w Google po nazwie    http://sklep.profliz.pl/tarcze-typow...a-glazury.html   Tu kolega ładnie fazuje krawędzie   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4KfklKLLrQ

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzięki, i jeszcze jedno. Fazowałęs normalym małym flexem czy z regulatorym obrotów na malych obrotach? Mam mam flexa małego, ale bez regulacji, a na filmie jakby na malych obrotach scieral

----------


## Krzysiek88

Witam Ponownie, a więc tak:

wiem gdzie kupić tą tarcze, około 13zł kosztuje, ale pytałem też w pewnej firmie, i frezują płytki, za około 15zł metr bieżący, gość mówił, że zależy jaka płytka, musiał by widzieć bo dużo zależy od szkliwa. 

No ale jest też inna sprawa. Najlepiej by było zaczynać od nowych płytek frezowanie, a nie od ciętych, ale niestety się nie da, bo mam stelaż podtynkowy i ma on około 65cm zabudowe, płytki mają 50cm, więc pasuje żeby to wyglądało tak jak na obrazku:



Pasowało by żeby po rogach było po równo, a nie linia łączenia szła bokiem jak na pierwszym obrazku. No i było pisane, że takie frezowanie ciętych płytek to cięzkie jest bo płytka po maszynce jest lekko wyszczerbana. Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?

----------


## artix1

> Dzięki, i jeszcze jedno. Fazowałęs normalym małym flexem czy z regulatorym obrotów na malych obrotach? Mam mam flexa małego, ale bez regulacji, a na filmie jakby na malych obrotach scieral


 Mały flex 600W bez regulacji. Przy wiekszych obrotach płynnie ściera ceramikę chociaż nie mam porównania z praca na wolniejszych obrotach.

----------


## artix1

> Pasowało by żeby po rogach było po równo, a nie linia łączenia szła bokiem jak na pierwszym obrazku. No i było pisane, że takie frezowanie ciętych płytek to cięzkie jest bo płytka po maszynce jest lekko wyszczerbana. Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?


 Wersja po prawej stronie wyglada o niebo lepiej od niesymetrycznej. Też będę musiał pokombinowć z moją zabudową. Oglądałem płytki o szerokości chyba 60cm, przykryłyby stelaż bez cięcia. Musiałbyś uciąć płytkę i zrobić próbę szlifowania. Jeżeli bedzie ok, to oryginalne krawędzie dasz od środka na łączenia, a cięte na zawnątrz. Po cięciu maszyną płytka jest wyszczerbiona ale po delikatnym oszlifowaniu krawędzi, wszytko ładnie znika (przetestowane na płytkach w kuchni). Jeszcze nie próbowałem 120tki, 80tka mi na razie wystarczała ale pewnie i ją kiedyś przeproszę  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

No tak, ale płytkę się szlifuje tak, ze 2mm zostaje i wtedy chyba najładniej wygląda, więc jak Ty to robisz ze dojezdzasz do tej wyszczerbionej krawędzi po cięciu? Bo wg mojego głowkowania to ta krawędzi plus 1~2 mm w doł jest prosta a potem skos, coś jak na pierwsze stronie tego tematu kolega inny zamiescil.

Chyba więc kupie nawet jutro tarcze i sproboje jak to bedzie szlo, 13zł to nie majątek, a moze pojdzie niezle, a i zaoszczedze około 100zł jakbym miał oddawac do szlifowania.

Aha no i mam flexa co ma dość duże obroty, jak nie bardzo duże, to einhell 850w chyba

----------


## Krzysiek88

Jeszcze jest taka sprawa. Poniżej mam taką wizualizację łazienki, od razu mówię, że nie jest to ostateczny projekt, to jest troche pomieszane, ale nie o to chodzi.

Na zdjęciu widać, że kabina będzie 80tka, chce mieć w niej taki wzór jak widać, tylko że uważam i chce żeby płytki te powyżej połowy wystawały jeszcze z 5cm, tak jak tą czarną kreskę narysowałem. Tylko, ze nie mam pomysłu do końca jak to zrobić, bo powyżej połowy lazienki wystająca 5cm płytka to nic, dociął bym ręczną czy elektryczną i będzie, ale poniżej są całe płytki, tam też by pasowała kombinacja, żeby nie było całej płytki tylko taki pasek jak będzie powyżej połowy, ale tu mam problem bo jak się utnie płytkę to cięta krawędzi powinna być odrzucana, lub iśc do rogu, a tu by pasowało dać ją w środek, no ale to chyba nie będzie wyglądać bo cięta płytka jest zawsze trochę wyszczerbana. nie wiem jak to ugrysc.

----------


## Jarek.P

A nie masz do tego wzoru płytki jakichś dekorów w formie pasków? Może producent robi coś, co ci podpasuje? 
ewentualnie kombinuj tak, żeby fuga wypadła pod brzegiem zabudowy brodzika, wtedy tam schowasz cięte krawędzie.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Niezły pomysł z tymi dekorami, ale musiał bym je dać pionowo, nie pasowało by to. Ewentualnie celowanie w fuge, tylko musi sie udac. TO nie problem ze kabina byla by na fudze? Tam jest rowek wieć była by większa szczelna

http://www.cersanit.com.pl/product/3...circles-5-3x50

----------


## Jarek.P

Problem żaden, profil od kabiny i tak powinieneś mocować dając pod spód wałek z silikonu. Celowanie w fugę może być trudne, dobrze by było, gdybyś już miał kabinę i ją prowizorycznie postawił (pamiętając o tym, że jej drugi bok będzie odsunięty od ściany o grubość położonych płytek, jesli ich tam jeszcze nie będzie) i wtedy dopiero zaznaczył miejsce przełamania tych płytek. Trochę zachodu, ale lepiej tak, niż potem mieć fugę z ciętych płytek (i co gorsza, ciętych byle jak "bo to nie będzie widać") o centymetr obok krawędzi brodzika.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Jeżeli będę celował w fugę to w zasadzie może się obejsc i bez dekoru bo wtedy będzię fuga z dwóch ciętych dużych, szkoda tylko płytki bo dużo odpadnie no ale co zrobic. W zasadzie w takim razie to chyba sposobu innego nie ma, tylko celowanie w fuge tak czy siak. Natomiast masz doswiadczenia ze szlifowaniem pod katem 45 stopni cietych krawedzi? Bo tak na dwa razy o tym pisales, a ja wczesniej sie pytalem bo tak mi pasuje płytki dociąc zeby ladnie na wc zabudowanym wygladaly. Chyba pisales ze lipa z tym jest

----------


## Jarek.P

Tnij jak pisałem, a potem dopracuj krawędź tarczą na szlifierce, żeby była bez odprysków. Ewentualnie... może warto byłoby dać te cięte płytki ciętą krawędzią do środka i tą powierzchnię fugować bardziej na równo z powierzchnią płytek, ostre krawędzie nie będą się tak rzucać w oczy.
Innych sposobów w zasadzie nie widzę, może poza przearanżowaniem zabudowy tak,żeby tam się mieścił układ całych płytek albo cała plus dekory, cała plus mozaika...

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzięki za opinie i rade. Nie wiem jeszcze czy nie zrezygnuje z dekoru, nie jest tani i tak na dwa razy mi pasuje, choc robi nieziemska robote, ale nie jestem czlowiekiem ktory dla "psychiki" wyda za jedną płytke tyle co za 13scie zwyklych  :big tongue:

----------


## Krzysiek88

Witam, z racji braku czasu i braku materiały dopiero za kilka dni startuje z kładzeniem płytek. Miałem pożyczac maszynkę, ale moja praca powodowala by ze dzien bym ja mial i trzeba by ja oddac, dodatkowo pokonujac kilka km do wypozyczalni, i znowu za pare dni jazda, więc pomyslalem sobie ze kupie cos taniego. Wiem, ze dobra maszynka bylby jakis walmer za 300 zł, ale sa i tansze, i tak sobie mysle czy taka dedra 1132 nie wystarczyla by na moje 10m2 płytek? Moze ktos ma doswiadczenia i wie co taka maszynka za 100zł na jedną łazienke i nic wiecej jest warta? Pytalem jedno sprzedawce i polecił ta dedre 1132, ze z tanich jest najpopularniejsza i od lat ja sprzedaje, nozyk spokojnie na 100m2 plytek ma wystarczyc a nowy kosztuje 10zł.

----------


## Jarek.P

A musisz kupować Walmera za 300zł? Nie wystarczy Ci Walmer za 100zł?

----------


## Krzysiek88

No to własnie nie wiem kolego. Jakos nie pomyslalem o tanszym Walmerze, bo wpadla mi w oko dedra, pytalem sprzedawce, i tak wywnioskowalem ze wystarczyl by mi na moja lazienke, to by bylo idealne rozwiazanie, bo wyszlo by mnie tyle co wypozyczanie, a mialbym ja caly czas pod reka a nie musial bym jezdzic do wypozyczali tam i z powrotem w momencie gdy akurat nie mial bym wolnego od pracy i dlubal w lazience. To Dedra zla? Koniecznie jednak jakis Walmer za 100zł? W ogole masz jakies doswiadczenia, czy taka za 100zł da rade w moim przypadku? Płytki beda mialy 50x20 cm i 33x33 cm, wolał bym ciut wieksza, czyli taka zeby plytka 60cm weszla, czuje ze lepiej sie wtedy tnie mniejsze plytki. Z walmera to widze po MEGA okazji minimum za 160zł z przesylka, moze bym i tyle dal, o ile ten walmer duzo lepszy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Walmer jest po prostu dobry, ogólnie chwalony. Czy dedra (ta konkretna) jest gorsza - nie wiem, nigdy jej nie używałem, ale Dedra to chińska marka z tanimi narzędziami. 
Masz duże płytki, to wymusza zakup dużej maszynki i "robi" cenę, ale powiem tak: jeśli to jest do jednorazowej roboty, to zapewne wystarczy Ci i ta Dedra, ale szczerze mówiąc dobrze Ci radzę, dołóż te 50zł i kup Walmera. Za trochę większe pieniądze kupisz urządzenie, które będzie łożyskowane, kółko nie będzie się kolebać na boki i w dwóch przejściach pójdzie dokładnie tym samym torem, a łamanie twardszej płytki nie będzie wyginać prowadnic.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzieki za rade. Kupie chyba tego Walmera, z przesylka wyjdzie 160zł. Nie cuda, a na firma co chwile sie przewija chocby tu na forum, co prawda drozsze modele, ale ten mysle ze da rade.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ja jak docinam płytkę, to wpierw nacinam tarczą do cięcia betonu  ( te zielone, co wyglądają jak do metalu), a resztę przecinam diamentem  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale czemu tak sobie życie komplikujesz, że tniesz to na dwa razy?

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Ale czemu tak sobie życie komplikujesz, że tniesz to na dwa razy?


Dzięki temu mi nie odpryskują krawędzie płytek  :wink:  Patent od kumpla płytkarza, który rzeczywiście działa. Tarczą do betonu nacinam powierzchnię płytki  :wink:

----------


## Krzysiek88

A jakie krzyzyki miedzy płytki? 2mm? plytka 50cm na 20cm. 
Zamierzam wanne wpuscic pod plytki, natomiast jeszcze nie wiem co bedzie z brodzikiem od prysznica. Wiem, ze gwarancje sie traci, ale raczej licze, to to bedzie na wieki. Brodzik na pewno utopie ponizej posadzki na wylewce, a nie wiem jak radzicie pod plytki czy do plytek go dac?

----------


## Jarek.P

Krzyżyki - jakie Ci pasują do wybranych płytek, 2mm to taka dość uniwersalna wartość.

Brodzik/wannę moim zdaniem najlepiej pod płytki, wtedy o wiele prościej uszczelnić krawędź na styku ze ścianą. Gwarancję się traci? Pierwsze słyszę?

----------


## Krzysiek88

W sumie sam nie wiem jakie wybrać  :big tongue:  wezme chyba te 2mm. W instrukcji wanny i brodzika pisze, zeby montowac NIE pod plytki, i chyba w wypadku wanny natknalem sie dodatkowo na uwage ze traci sie gwarancje na wanne jak sie tak zamontuje.

----------


## Krzysiek88

JEszcze takie pytanie.

Trzeba mi tarczy diamentowaj do doslownie kilku naciec. Taka za 10 -15zł wystarczy? 
Czym robic otwory? Wlasciwe by byly chyba otwornice wolfranowe, ale mase tego jest, nie wiem ktore by byly w sam raz  czyli wystarczajace na pare dziurek. Chodzi mi o otwornice do szlifierki katowej.

----------


## Jarek.P

Tarcza diamentowa za 10zł będzie po prostu wolno cięła, ale da radę.  Do kilku cięć nie ma sensu kupować droższej. Tylko upewnij się, że kupujesz tarczę do cięcia na sucho, najlepiej taką ponacinaną.

O ile nie masz do wiercenia jakiegoś grubego i/lub wielkoformatowego gresu, to daj sobie spokój z otwornicami wolframowymi, to jest owszem, dobre, ale drogie. W normalnych płytkach z powodzeniem wierci się otwornicą nastawną (wiertarka potrzebna):



W gresie od wielkiej biedy tez się tym da, jest to strrrasznie mozolne, ale do jednej dziury... ujdzie.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dziekuje CI bardzo kolego za rady, szczegolnie te o tej tarczy, bo myslalem ze trzeba kupic ciągłą, a tu trzeba zeby miala minimalne nacięcia. 

Mialem kupowac taka, http://www.marketpsb.pl/files/Produc.../foto_Full.jpg, a ma byc taka tak? http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/...ika-marmur.jpg
Zdradzisz jeszcze jak radzisz ciac plytke zeby wyciac w niej dziure? Bede mial dziure ok 10cm, bo tyle ma wejsce pod stelaz WC, na zdjeciu jest pokazane ponizej, na dole jest ta gruba odplywowa, u gory do spustu wody, polozyc plytke na ziemi i lizac ja po ulamku milimetra od góry, czy tak jak pod numerem 2 na zdjeciu jest, naciac paski i wylamywac kombinerkami albo obecgami? To bedzie ciezkie bo jak widac, dwie dziury trzeba, plus po bokach musze wywiercic dziurki na uchwyty do muszli wc.



powoli trzeba startowac z ukladaniem, bo juz prawie wszystko gotowe  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tarcza - taka, jak pokazujesz, albo taka:



Te gładkie są raczej do cięcia na mokro.

Cięcie takiej dużej, okrągłej dziury jest zawsze problemem, ale jeśli to wypada na styku płytek, to problem nie jest wielki. Jak dla mnie zdecydowanie opcja 2, przy czym wyłamywaniem kombinerkami nie musisz się nawet martwić, te wąskie paski same się wyłamią w trakcie cięcia, otwór potem obrobisz bokiem tarczy (mówię o przecinarce stolikowej, ale szlifierką kątową "z ręki" przy odrobinie czucia w łapie to się też robi bez problemu). Bardzo się też przydaje pilnik z wolframową posypką do ręcznego docierania płytek, taki otwór nim dopieścisz, zwłaszcza jeśli po próbnym montażu okaże się (a zwykle się okazuje), że dziura powinna być 5mm w lewo  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

Powoli wystarowałem, pierwsze koty za płoty, oby było tylko lepiej, szału nie ma ... ale głownie jeżeli chodzi o położony metraż : )

Natomiast poważnie zastanawiam się nad szlifowaniem pod kątem 45 stopni. Zdecydowani bardziej mi się to podoba, ale cud miód zrobić około 1,5 metra bieżącego, gdzie jedna strona to kant oryginalny, a druga dochodząca to cięty. Rożnie te płytki się tną. Mam płytkę 50x20, i ciąć z długości 50cm to spoko, ale ja musze z wysokości 20cm takie małe wyciąć, bo to będzie tak, ze na srodku 50cm płytka, a po bokach będą takie małe kawałki, z lewej i prawej tej 50cm, te małe beda tak na 6-7cm i jeszcze to obszlifowac trzeba. A tylko taki uklad plytek mi odpowiada, nie chce po prostu dwoch dac obok siebie. Po prostu to będzie przy wejsciu, chodzi o kant zabudowanego WC. u gory w poziomie by bylo okolo 60cm, i pion okolo 90cm. Wole to jak listwy, ale sie powaznie zastanawiam czy jakiejs metalowej, w kolorze chromu, kaineru nie dac. Kiedys inna lazienke robił majster, i on diamentówką ciął kanty pod 45 stopni, i są też takie gdzie musiał cięte ciąć. Raczej ładnie to zrobił, dopóki sam nie stanąłem przed takiem zadaniem, to nie wiedzialem ze tam są fazowane płytki na nie oryginalnym tylko cietym boku.

----------


## Krzysiek88

http://www.kraus.net.pl/bin/prod/image/125.jpg takie cos wystarczy do fugowania? sa jakies wazne aspekty jezeli chodzi o fugowanie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wystarczy, ale dużo lepsze jest takie coś:



Do tego jeszcze gąbka do zacierania fugi (szukaj takiej, na której piszą, że jest z gąbki "hydrochłonnej")



Ważne aspekty? Jak najczęściej płukać tą gąbkę. Ja to robię tak, że rozrabiam fugę w miseczce do gipsu, to jest akurat optymalna ilość "na raz". Tą ilość rozprowadzam pacą, potem (po kilku-kilkunastu minutach, aż na płytkach zacznie pojawiać się siwy nalot schnącej fugi) całości zacieram mokrą i odciśniętą gąbką formując wygląd spoin (nie mogą być wymyte zbyt głęboko, mają być gładkie i równe). W tej formie zostawiam znów do lekkiego przeschnięcia i wtedy ścieram nadmiar fugi "szerokim gestem" jadąc raz przy razie świeżo wypłukaną gąbką, płuczę ją po każdym przejechaniu, ważne jest, żeby za gąbką zostawały już czyste płytki. Jak zaczyna mazać, to trzeba wypłukać. Do płukania potrzebne spore wiadro i kawałek plastikowej rurki, kanalizacyjna, grubsza wodociągowa z PP - gąbkę się zamacza,. po czym odciska przesuwając po takiej rurce, tak jest najszybciej i bardzo skutecznie. A jak byś chciał przejść na zawodowstwo, to można kupić specjalne wiaderko z odciskaczem  :smile:

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dzieki kolego za wytlumaczenie.

Wiem jak wyglada fugowanie, ale nigdy sie dokladnie nie przygladalem :/. To podluzne wiaderko plus ta gąbka na pacy, plus paca z tą gumą to podstawa, ale wiem ze da sie i taka fugownica jak ja zaprezentowalem, i chcialem wiedziec jak to zdaje egzamin. Plus zwykla gabka ewentualnie. Zobacze, jak to cenowo by mnie wyszlo. 
Fuge sie kupuje za metry? Bo bede mial glebokie spoiny na 3mm. Czy nie jest tak, ze jak Ty piszesz ze sobie po trochu rozrabiasz to w kazdej kolejnej rozrobionej miseczce wyjdzie Ci inny kolor? Nie powinno raz mieszac zeby potem kolory sie nie roznily?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale ja nie mówię o dedykowanym wiaderku. Sam używam kubełka z odzysku po farbie 10l, do tego kawałek rurki zamiast odciskacza. Taką paca gąbkową fugę się ściąga naprawdę dużo lepiej, niż zwykłą gąbką, a kosztuje w sumie niewiele drożej, wg cen z Leroja to jest koszt 20zł. Niby fakt, gąbkę kupisz za 1/3 tej ceny, ale te kilkanaście zł więcej to nie majątek, a różnica w jakości pracy naprawdę jest spora. Podstawowa wada gąbki to dużo większa możliwość zbyt głębokiego wytarcia fugi i sporo mniejsza powierzchnia zaciągana. Pacą się to robi szybciej i lepiej. Zaciąganie i zmywanie fugi to najbardziej pracochłonna (i najbardziej wymagająca) część fugowania, moim zdaniem warto zadbać o to, żeby sobie to ułatwić.
Podobnie z fugownicą. Ta twoja wystarczy, ale ta proponowana przeze mnie jest po prostu lepsza, zwłaszcza na chropowate płytki, też kosztuje kilkanaście pln drożej, kwestia zdecydowania samemu, czy warto.

Fugę się kupuje na paczki albo na wiaderka (małe i duże), producent zwykle podaje przelicznik na ile metrów fugi jakiej szerokości to starczy, ale nigdy na to nawet nie patrzę, kupuję małą paczkę do małej roboty, dużą do większej i w trakcie mi wychodzi samo, ile jeszcze muszę dokupić. Fugę rozrabiam zawsze do podobnej konsystencji, więc nie ma siły, żeby wyszedł mi inny odcień, przecież to jest ta sama baza i zbliżona procentowo ilość wody. 
Oczywiście możesz zrobić to tak, że wsypiesz do wiaderka całą paczkę i dolejesz zalecaną przez producenta ilość wody, ale wtedy pracując sam po prostu nie dasz rady wszystkiego zrobić w wymaganym czasie. Zanim całą fugę wetrzesz w spoiny, tam gdzie zaczynałeś zdąży już związać na tyle, że potem nie dasz rady tego zatrzeć. Musiałbyś mieć pomocnika - jeden nakłada, drugi za nim za jakiś czas zaciera, wtedy można tak robić. 

Pamiętaj, że na ogół prócz fugi potrzebny jest i silikon w kolorze fugi. Silikonem robisz fugę na wszelkich połączeniach "pracujących", np. podłoga ze ścianą. Albo styk ściany z gipskartonu (zwłaszcza takiej, która obudowuje stelaż kibla wiszącego) ze ścianą murowaną.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Dziękuje za super wyjasnienie, po raz kolejny.

Remont idzie ... bardzo powoli  :big tongue:  no ale robie go dorywczo, co prawda czasem dorwe sie na dluzej, ale nie mam mozliwosci na pelen etat go robic, zostalo moze 5 plytek na scianie, plus podloga.

Na ta chwile powiem tak.
Bóg i Jarek.P mnie strzegli przed DEDRĄ : )

Kupiłem ten wycinak do płytek, wziłałem najtanszy jaki był w sklepie, Stalco, za 12zł!, niestety zostały trzy dziury, a ja go przegrzałem i ostrze sie urwało. Probowalem spawac, ale nic z tego. Kupilem wiec wycinak DEDRY bo innego nie mieli, za 22zł, 10zł wiecej, powinien wiec byc lepszy. Przykrecałem srube po ustawieniu srednicy otworu i sruba uleciala, ale na szczescie byla mocno dokrecona  :big tongue:  no i chce wiercic pod przelacznik w scianie ... nie da sie .... nie wierci, piszczy, trze, minuta wiercenia i slad minimalny na szkliwie. Nie wiem co to za badziew, ale tak jak pisalem, łaska boska ze kupilem maszynke do płytek Walmera, a nie jednak ta Dedre : ) za Twoja rada Jarek.P

Artix1 rowniez bardzo mi pomolg. Te tarcze scierne, Germa Flex to moim zdaniem najlepsza opcja dla amatora jezeli chodzi o fazowanie plytek pod 45%. Jak sobie pomysle, ze mialbym teraz diamentowka fazowac to na pewno bym zrezygnowal. Te tarcze sa super. Szlifowałem 80tka, ale kupilem jeszcze jedna 60tke na poczatkowy szlif, bo mysle sobie 80tka bede dopieszczal i tak tez robie, choc i 60tka by dopiescil, a na poczatkowe scieranie  to i wieksze ziarno by sie nadało.

Natomiast prosze o rade jak układac w caro?
Pokazuje na zdjeciu rzut z góry na podłoge, zaznaczona wanna, prysznic i kibel, strzałka czerwona zaznaczylem plytke od ktorej wg mnie powinienem zaczac. Rysowałem w paint to kątów nie ma, ale mniej wiecej taki powinienem miec uklad? 
Na podloge chyba wiekszy ząb wezme, nasomiast jaka ma byc przerwa miedzy pierwsza linia plytek sciennych a podloga? Ta pierwsza linie dokleje po podlodze, ale ile dac przerwy od podlogi? 3mm? mozna w ogole nie dac?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wycinak do płytek że ten za 12zł Ci się rozkleił to rozumiem, ale ta dedra, która nie cięła trochę mnie dziwi. Obroty na wiertarce się nie przestawiły? 

Przy układaniu w karo cały problem sprowadza się do dobrego wystartowania. Wybierz sobie ścianę "referencyjną", natnij kilka połówek (trójkątów) i przy niej zacznij układanie, dokładnie rozkładając płytki, zwracaj uwagę, żeby Ci linia narożników nie uciekała od ściany ani w drugą stronę, w karo o to dość łatwo. 
I ważna sprawa: unikaj układania płytek płaszczyznami układającymi się w "L", a jeśli musisz, to bardzo uważaj. Tu w tej łazience aż by się prosiło zrobić lewą stronę, potem jednym rządkiem płytek wyjść między wannę a brodzik i stamtąd cofać się do wyjścia. To rozsądna i logiczna kolejność, ale grozi tym, że minimalne niedokładności na poszczególnych płytkach zszumują się tak, że w tym "L" zgubisz kąt prosty i w rezultacie, kiedy już będziesz cofał się do drzwi, na środku łazienki zaczną Ci wychodzić coraz szersze lub co gorsza coraz węższe fugi. Tu w takim układzie, zostawiłbym tylko wąskie przejście z prawej strony drzwi, a tam do góry leciał kolejnymi rzędami po skosie.

Między podłogą a pierwszym rzędem płytek powinna być normalnej szerokości fuga. Ponieważ cięcie płytek (zwykle tam na dole wychodzą docinane) z taką dokładnością jest upierdliwe, warto zamiast krzyżyków kupić kliny, szerokość fugi w tym miejscu nie jest taka krytyczna, więc w zależności od tego jak się płytka utnie, może tam być szerzej lub węziej, kliny do tego są idealne. Nie można jednak jej nie zrobić wcale, w tym miejscu nie fugujesz fugą (która wykruszyłaby się w ciągu miesiąca), tylko silikonem w kolorze fugi, on musi mieć miejsce na siebie.

----------


## Krzysiek88

dzieki za odpisanie.

Nie bardzo Cię rozumiem, albo raczej mało co zrozumiałem, trudno tak wytłumaczyć pisząc. Nie wiem dokładnie o co Ci chodzi z tym "L", zeby uwazac, zeby go nie robic.

Wrzucam jeszcze zdjecie. 


Poczytalem i na sucho najlepiej rozplanowac, ale generalnie planuje zaczac od rogu, tu gdzie strzałka, od płytki 1, i na tej scianie wyjda cale trojkaty, co wyjdzie przy wannie to juz nie wiem, ale to chyba malo istotne, z tego co zrozumialem, lub nie, Ty radzisz zeby jechac tak jak pisze, tylko  gdy od płytki 1 dojade do 17stki to wystartowac znowu od gory od 14stki, tylko tu moga wyjsc jaja jak bede jechał do drzwi? O to Ci chodziło? Piszą jadą od 1 do 17stki to mam na mysli ze poloze numery od 1 do 17scie

Jakos sobie to rozłoże na sucho, choc to nie bedzie ideal, ale moze beda jakies cenne spostrzezenia. Plytki nie sa rowne, i moga wyjsc jaja wlasnie gdzies w polowie ukladania na fugach, to by bylo najgorsze. ale szczerze, to nawet nie wiem, jak ta pierwsza plytke ustawic, chyba nie ma sily, trzeba wszystko najpierw namalowac-rozplanowac na podlodze? Jak zlapac ten pierwszy dobry kąt?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jest tak:
- na starcie nawet nie usiłujesz dokładnie ustawić samej płytki 1, bo to nierealne. Smarujesz pas wzdłuż ściany i na nim rozkładasz od razu płytki 1,2 i 3 wraz z trójkątami pod ścianą i startową ćwiartką. Ustawiasz je dokładnie, żeby były po pierwsze w płaszczyźnie, po drugie poziomo, po trzecie, żeby ich narożniki stanowiły linię prostą (warto to sprawdzić długą poziomicą bądź łatą przyłożoną do narożników). Drugi koniec rzędu - robisz stosowną docinkę, wklejasz. A jak już będziesz miał taką bazę startową, to dalej możesz układać rzędami: 4+5, 6+7+8 (plus docinane) i tak dalej aż do rzędu powiedzmy 15+16+17. 
Dalej nie możesz kontynuować w ten sposób, bo odetniesz sobie drogę wyjścia z łazienki. Oczywiście, można skakać, ale po co? Zresztą i tak w jakimś momencie nie byłoby już gdzie stanąć. Co więc robić? Pierwsze, co się może nasunąć, to przyklejenie płytek 14+21 i dalej lecieć poziomymi pasami 22+28, 20+26+29 i tak dalej (pasy pod kątem prostym do układanych poprzednio, to właśnie miałem na myśli pisząc o układaniu w "L"), ale wtedy może się okazać, że zgubiłeś kąt prosty i kolejne rzędy zaczną albo "uciekać" od tych już położonych po lewej, albo co gorsza, zaczną się do nich przytulać. Jeśli robisz szybko niedużą całość i masz jeszcze niezwiązany klej, można całość napchnąć, jakoś uformować od nowa, ale jeśli klej już "złapał", to mogiła, pozostaje albo równanie na fugach (co potem koszmarnie wygląda, zwłaszcza jak się rozjeżdżają skrzyżowania) albo zaciśnięcie zębów, zgarnięcie iluś ostatnio położonych rzędów, zeskrobanie kleju i ich klejenie od nowa.
Rozsądniejsza kolejność chroniąca przed takim problemem (może nie w 100%, ale znacznie) jest wyjście od tych 15+16+17 po skosie: 14+21, potem 20+22, 23+26+28 i wtedy dopiero, jak już będziesz miał niewielki obszar, na którym nie sposób zgubić kątów, dokończysz jak Ci pasuje (zapewne 29, płytki pod kiblem i te ostatnie przy drzwiach, kończysz na płytkach w progu)

Rozrysowywanie tego na podłodze nie ma sensu o tyle, że i tak nakładając klej zasłonisz linie, szkoda zachodu. na sucho możesz sobie poukładać sam początek, ewentualnie jakieś newralgiczne miejsca, ewentualnie, jeśli zależy Ci (albo małżonce), żeby np w wejściu płytki wyszły jakoś konkretnie, np. symetrycznie względem osi wejścia, wtedy też warto sobie to na sucho rozłożyć, żeby rozplanować.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Serdecznie wszystkim dziekuje za okazaną pomoc - rady podczas mojego remontu. Szczegolne podziekowania dla Jarek.P. Twoje rady, pomysły były bardzo cenne, kilkakrotnie były dopełnieniem moich planów : )

Podczas remontu wizje się zmieniały, no bo jak wiadomo róznie to jest, na poczatku plan był inny, pozniej w miare postepu prac i widoku jak co wyglada stwierdza sie, ze jedno moze nie pasowac do drugiego i nastepuje zmiana koncepcji, mowie tutaj jeszcze o etapie murowania i prostowania scian, bo takie rzeczy tez w tej lazience musialem robic. 

Plytki wyszly nie najgorzej, w zasadzie jestem zadowolony, mam nadzieje, ze nie beda odpadac : ) Nie mniej jednak, człowiek wie więcej dopiero po praktyce anizeli po suchym czytaniu rad na forum. : )

Generalnie, ze wszystkiego jestem zadowolony, choć pewne rzeczy dalo by się zrobić lepiej, ale do tego konieczna byla by wczesniejsza praktyka,  chocby taka jak ulozenie jednej lazienki jak moja. Pisze, ze pewne rzeczy dalo by sie zrobic lepiej, ale zaznaczam, ze nic nie jest "spaprane" i to jest wg mnie najwazniejsze. Nikt jak wejdzie do lazienki i zrobic swoje  nie jest wstanie wylapac pewnych rzeczy, jakby zaczął dokładnie szukac to po jakims czasie by znalazl, ale takie rzeczy to i fachowcom sie zdarzaja.

Na koniec dodam, ze jestem zaskoczony jakoscia produktow. 
O płytkach słyszałem ze bywaja krzywe, ale czasami trafiaja sie niezle okazy, i jak człowiek sobie przed polozeniem nie popatrzy, to sie moze meczyc i myslec skad nagle mu sie wziely takie jaja na scianie, nie wspomniałem juz nawet o tym, ze te plytki co widzicie to Cersanit Synthia chyba i kazda ma wybrzuszenie na srodku. To samo tyczy sie wanny, ktora jest mala, konieczna taka byla, i ona tez nie byla zbyt prosta. Kabina rowniez kulała w pewnym aspekcie, na szczescie podloga i sciany byly praktycznie idealne, badz ich piony i poziomy znajdowaly sie w marginesie bledu, dlatego na finiszu nie było duzych problemow z montazem, choc kabina dała się mocno w kośc zeby ja doprowadzic do jako takiego stanu uzywalnosci.

Wrzucam kilka zdjec. Dziekuje SERDECZNIE za okazany mi czas i rady!

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

Przepraszam, że odkopię. Bardzo ładna łazienka, również sam będę walczył z płytkami. Kolega fazował płytki na tej małej przecinarce do glazury?

Pytam bo mam takową i się zastanawiam czy sobie poradzę z fazowaniem płytek.

----------


## hieronimkoch

TopDiam UCS do szlifierki jest najlepszą tarczą.

----------

